# Lounge > Sports >  >  Fantasy Football help

## ThatWeirdPaleChick

Just last year I got into (by myself) into Fantasy Football a bit. But a year later I still don't understand how you know what players to draft... or what a wavier thing is... Any help? Tips? I've tried finding "how tos to Fantasy Football" buut no luck. I am very much a newbie so any advice and guidance would be appreciated.

----------


## Chantellabella

Lots of info out there how to play. You have to know the teams and players' skill. If you don't, it ain't worth it. 

http://www.nfl.com/qs/how-to-play-fa...ball/index.jsp

http://espn.go.com/fantasy/football/...st-timer-guide

http://www.nfl.com/qs/how-to-play-fa...ball/index.jsp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPInm5MZx9k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pm2pkxbYYU

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/conten...-football.html

----------


## ThatWeirdPaleChick

See I couldnt find that nfl guide!   :Thank you:

----------


## Chantellabella

> See I couldnt find that nfl guide!



I would play fantasy football, but I would have too much trouble with breaking the first rule...................don't go picking only your home team. 

I'm too stuck in my team winning, that it would be hard to go with other NFL players. These playoffs are killing me because I know we're just weeding out the team, but I want to W.......I...............N!!! 

I should never watch a preseason.

----------


## ThatWeirdPaleChick

> I would play fantasy football, but I would have too much trouble with breaking the first rule...................don't go picking only your home team. 
> 
> I'm too stuck in my team winning, that it would be hard to go with other NFL players. These playoffs are killing me because I know we're just weeding out the team, but I want to W.......I...............N!!! 
> 
> I should never watch a preseason.



oh i know I played last year not knowing anything and i picked a lot from my favorite teams... I cam in 3rd to last in a 12 team league... but i'ma try not this year but next so i can do my research better and go in to win!

----------

